# This Weekends job



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Started this project yesterday at 12:30.. wrapped up today at about 2:30.. Had to do it this weekend in order to not fall behind on some big projects lined up this week.. Doesn't help I have a hockey tournament Tuesday so I had to book around it. this was another insurance restoration job.. ceiling and most walls were new drywall as well as some original plaster. Ceiling used to be gold and walls a deep forest green. A nice change IMO. The Mantle was the same oak as the rest but they wanted it painted.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

looks good what kind of paint ya got over in the corner?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> looks good what kind of paint ya got over in the corner?


Designers touch eggshell for the walls and lifemaster semi-gloss for the mantle. Both from ICI. The H/O primed the mantle with bullsye, but it bled through so i hit it with a coat of BIN and 2 coats of semi. 

Colours were Contemporary White on the walls, Cloud white trim and ICI Ultra hide straight from the can on the ceiling.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

wje,

I hope you do not mind, but I am going to remove the other identical thread. I assume you made a mistake. It will be confusing with both of them.

-Bill


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

wje said:


> Designers touch eggshell for the walls and *lifemaster *semi-gloss for the mantle. Both from ICI. The H/O primed the mantle with bullsye, but it bled through so i hit it with a coat of BIN and 2 coats of semi.
> 
> Colours were Contemporary White on the walls, Cloud white trim and ICI Ultra hide straight from the can on the ceiling.



What do you think of that product? I have not used it personally. Looks great btw!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

nEighter said:


> What do you think of that product? I have not used it personally. Looks great btw!


The Lifemaster Semi is pretty good to work with and dries to a nice finish. I used it over lightly sanded oil a few weeks back and it stuck like a rock. I am not a huge fan of the eggshell and satin flat for walls though.... I used it on another project and didn't find it to be all it is hyped to be. You have to be careful with the semi though as it tends to run a little bit.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

daArch said:


> wje,
> 
> I hope you do not mind, but I am going to remove the other identical thread. I assume you made a mistake. It will be confusing with both of them.
> 
> -Bill


OOps sorry about that. Thanks for keeping it simple.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

wje said:


> The Lifemaster Semi is pretty good to work with and dries to a nice finish. I used it over lightly sanded oil a few weeks back and it stuck like a rock. I am not a huge fan of the eggshell and satin flat for walls though.... I used it on another project and didn't find it to be all it is hyped to be. You have to be careful with the semi though as it tends to run a little bit.



kinda like Interior Duration then. Cool. I used to see it in the warehouse, and every once in a while it was bought... that was a bit before the "green-low voc" kick.


----------



## jdmccann (Feb 23, 2009)

more of a computer related question... what does IMO mean?

Nice work tho. Nice sharp cut lines


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

jdmccann said:


> more of a computer related question... what does IMO mean?
> 
> Nice work tho. Nice sharp cut lines



In MY Opinion (IMO).


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

L337 Sp33k


----------

